

From Fusion to Octopart and Back - emilyn
https://blog.octopart.com/archives/2014/10/from-fusion-to-octopart-and-back

======
friism
Reminds of Seymour Cray's response on being told that Apple Computer had just
bought a Cray to help design the next Apple Macintosh, and Cray then commented
that he had just bought a Macintosh to design the next Cray. -
[http://www.computer.org/portal/web/awards/seymourbio](http://www.computer.org/portal/web/awards/seymourbio)

------
RKoutnik
This is a little off topic, but a few years ago when I was trying to put
together my first startup, Sam spent an hour on the phone with me (some nobody
from upstate NY) going through what it would take for me to move from my idea
to a real company. The startup ultimately failed (many lessons were learned)
and I'm in SF now but I still remember the incredible act of generosity that
hour was. Thanks, Sam!

------
brezina
Octopart has always inspired me. Just one of those quiet, confident, heads
down YC companies we can be proud to call a peer. Sam - this is such an
awesome story - thanks for sharing

~~~
sam
Thanks Matt!

------
joezydeco
Octopart is a site I use almost daily. It's a great great thing. Kudos to
them.

------
noobermin
As someone who has been thinking of leaving physics graduate school (and I've
been "running" simulations of plasmas too), this is somewhat encouraging.

------
xophe
This was really touching. Not only a physicist, but a poet as well.

